# Kitchen types



## scarecrow (Jul 3, 2007)

hi all,

I want to buy a second hand 5 berth Hymer (up tp £30k). Am i being too fussy in looking for one with oven and grill as well as a hob? And it has to be RHD. Am I being unrealistic? I would also consider other German models.

I think I want a kitchen at the back as I would like a settee for lounging...But I want lots of storage as well! All in a van that's 7m...
Any views on how you all get along in your Hymer kitchens gratefully received. Most of the touring will be in Scotland and England - given the weather I can't rely on using the barbecue often  

Cheers
J


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I know where there is a good value C644 with rear U lounge and full oven, grilll and hob. Well under £30k and well looked after. Its RHD, is under 7m and its on either 56 or 06 plate can't quite remember if you want to pm me will tell you where.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oven*

Hi

You can always add an oven at a later date. Peter Hamilton's will do that for you.

Russell

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,

with a kitchen at the back you are looking at a 544/640, with settee you will need to look at a side kitchen 644/680. the problem with 544/640 is that there isn't that much storage, enough but not loads. the 644/680 with rear seating again curtails storage unless you go for the rear bed, the good thingwith the rear bed, especially if it is the low one, is that it can be used for lounging. again though the storage is slightly less than the high bed, but better than u seating.

cheers
simon


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 3, 2007)

*hymer kitchens*

Thanks all for the tips. I'm just going to have to see what's out there and plump for one.
Cheers
J


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

I would definitely hold out for one with an oven.

I am quite happy driving a LHD. I have the 680 (Hi Simon  ) which has the low rear bed, which is great for lounging, and still has a fair amount of storage underneath.

I would try not to narrow your model requirement down too much....otherwise you could end up travelling 500 miles to get one


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello J...

Have recently bought our first motorhome...a B594 after spending months looking at every other Chassis/Model...

Following months on the internet looking at every Hymer for sale we thought we were attracted to the rear kitchen/settee model until we ventured out to view our chosen layout....which we thought was the B544

Luckily this viewing included a number of different Hymer models and we were surprised when we were attracted to something at the opposite end of the scale.....and without oven/grill or seperate shower. To say my better half was shocked by this reaction goes without saying....

I would emphasise that the viewings took place on wet and windy days and our final choice was based on our experience in these conditions...in fact I could not remove my partner from the B594 until I promised to consider buying it....she loves Motorhomefacts Forum too so has good choice  :lol:

We are now enjoying our new Motorhoming life in the B594 very much....

Good Luck with your search 

Tony


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I am interested in selling my Starline 640 - we would like to change for one with a garage to carry our bikes & scooter.

S reg, 2.9 turbo, RHD
Rear kitchen, settee, separate shower &c...
Within your budget.

If you're interested, let me know

Sandro


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

Carper said:


> ...otherwise you could end up travelling 500 miles to get one


your point? :lol: :lol:

simon


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

citroennut said:


> Carper said:
> 
> 
> > ...otherwise you could end up travelling 500 miles to get one
> ...


No regrets, Simon.....just a long way to go, especially if you don't like flying......but an enjoyable drive back :lol:

Doug


----------

